
What happens when the Internet goes out in Southeast Alaska? - al_ak
http://juneauempire.com/state/2014-08-17/southeast-unplugged
======
tsomctl
For everyone that hasn't read the article by Neal Stephenson on under ocean
fiber optic, here it is:
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html)

If you haven't read it, I strongly recommend it. It covers how under ocean
cable is laid, how the construction industry works, how the telephone industry
works, and the history of the telephone/telegraph.

------
javajosh
Cool article about undersea cables (instead of working on a fishing rig in
Alaska it would be fun to work a specialized fiber-laying vessel like the Wave
Venture mentioned in the article.)

But honestly I was expecting something more along the lines of a measurable
uptick in births 9 months later. :)

------
monknomo
Speaking personally, I head home and wish that my employer wasn't on ACS.

------
fowkswe
There is a series of tubes joke to be made here.

